# Conducting an orchestra



## conductor (May 20, 2013)

Hello from Germany,

I´ve joined v.i.control forum today looking and I´m forward to inspiring and interesting new contacts. I am a conductor and have been working with several composers recording music for movies, games and event companies. 

If You have any questions about conducting or orchestrations - You´re welcome to ask me.

Best regards to everybody

Bernhard


----------



## franto (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome Bernhard to the forum! It's nice to have conductor here and be able to gain knowledge from this field, at least for me as selftrained orchestral hobbyist composer  Enjoy the f!orum


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 5, 2013)

conductor @ Mon May 20 said:


> Hello from Germany,
> 
> I´ve joined v.i.control forum today looking and I´m forward to inspiring and interesting new contacts. I am a conductor and have been working with several composers recording music for movies, games and event companies.
> 
> ...



Great to have you on the forum. When you can, please tell us more about your experiences, thanks.


----------



## conductor (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Frederick,

thanks for the reply! My very good friend Hendrik Schwarzer told me about v.i.control, and I am glald to be here. I think that the experience to work with a symphonic orchestra gives even to composers who work just with libraries a big amount of new ideas, inspiration and sound experience. 

Therefor this weekend I will announce a conducting masterclass in july, where composers can record a short piece of their own - and I am really looking forward which the reactions will be! 

Have a nice day and best regards

Bernhard


----------



## franto (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow Bernhard, that sounds interesting!


----------

